# Help With Table Saw Fence Settings for Bevel Cuts



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

All,

I need some help with setting up table saw fence for cutting 45 deg bevels on both ends of boards as shown in the picture below.










The basic table saw setup is as follows:
1- Left tilt saw with the blade set at 45
2- The cut will be made on the right side of the blade
3- The board is 3/4" thick

To start with, I would just make a bevel on one edge of the board, but then the confusion kicks in. For the second cut on the opposite side of the board, how do I measure the distance between the fence and the blade so that the top of the board comes out to be exactly 10 inches after the cut? My understanding is that the table saw scale/tape measure is only accurate for 90 degrees cuts and you can't rely on it for bevel rip cuts.

How would you go about making such a cut with repeatable results and setup that is not overly difficult?

Thanks!


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

You could use a scrap piece to get the setup right, then use that piece to set the fence on repeat cuts. Make your first cut, then measure ten inches, then sneak up on the exact width with your second cut.


----------



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Picklehead,

Thanks for your reply. So, the 10 inches will be measured between the blade and the fence at a height equivalent to the thickness of the board above the table surface, correct?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Take a 6" long piece of scrap and cut it in half
at 45 degrees. Then position the ends the distance
apart you want (10" or whatever) and attach a
bridging piece of scrap on top. Now you have
a set up block for the cut. No math required.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Junkie, correct. Only you don't measure the distance, you measure the scrap board, then use it as a reference spacer so you can repeat the cut later. Make sure your scrap board is exactly the same thickness as your project wood. Once you've made your first 45 degree bevel cut, turn the piece end for end, so the top is still the top, with your first bevel cut against the fence, bevel down. Now measure ten inches across the face of the board, which will be the wide face of the board. Place a mark on the top face of the board at the forward, blade end of the board. Make a cut, maybe a hair wide of this mark if you need to, then check your width. Sneak up on the correct width if you need to.


----------



## tool_junkie (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for your help on this, Loren and Picklehead!

I will give the scrap piece with a bridging strip a try and I am sure it will work out just fine.

Thanks again!


----------

